# Tracking - Steering



## teemyob

What causes Tracking to go out of alignment?

I have some problems with Toe in!

TM


----------



## richardjames

Can you explain your probs with toe in usually when it is set it stays set unless there is some wear in the trackball end and or wheel bearings! Sometimes touching a curb hard can cause misalignment


----------



## davesport

> I have some problems with Toe in!


Do you know how much ? Are the tyres scrubbing.

You should be able to get the figures for toe in/out from the vehicles manufacturer. Toe in will give greater stability in a straight line. Toe out will make things twitchy in a straight line but corner entry will sharpen & will reduce understeer.

If one of your roadwheel's has taken a knock or been kerbed it can alter the alignment. Not usually by much but enough to make the tyres wear unevenly.

D.


----------



## teemyob

*Tyres*

Yes Dave,

The tyres are scrubbing. Had not noticed until we just did a 3,000+ mile Trip

Post photo when I get chance.

Thanks

TM


----------



## waggy3

*Re: Tyres*



teemyob said:


> Yes Dave,
> 
> The tyres are scrubbing. Had not noticed until we just did a 3,000+ mile Trip
> 
> Post photo when I get chance.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> TM


 are tyres pressures correct?
if to high will wear out centre of tyre.
if to low will, wear out bouth sides of tread pattern
if none of theseprobebly one of the other faults mentioned.
you did not say exactly what was wrong.
hope this helps.
roy.


----------



## badger750

some vehicles wear tyres on edges as standard due to the standard suspension settings as most vehicles are set to a compromise to handling/steering 
we had a kia sedona that ruined its tyres within 10,000 miles just depends on your annual mileage to how much you will notice


----------



## waggy3

fo
royrgot to mention that of some vehicles there is negative toe in ie none at all. 
some tyres have a direction of rotation . is your tyres fitted correctly?


----------



## mikeyv

Assuming there is no undue wear to the suspension and steering components, the most likely cause is the shocking state of the roads after the recent bad weather.

Some of the potholes and gaps around manhole covers are more than capable of knocking the geometry out, and it doesn't take much to scrub the edge off a tyre tread quite quickly, particularly on a heavy vehicle.

I was on a hired Transit minibus once that trashed a nearly full tread tyre on a 350 mile trip to Newcastle. After ringing the hire company, we got it tracked and a new tyre fitted before the return trip.


----------



## teemyob

*Toe In*

Here is the front offside tyre


----------



## richardjames

Which is the outside edge?


----------



## RichardnGill

Looking at the pic that looks like Tow Out? I would guess the OSF is far worse then the NSF?


Similar problem though.

It could have been set up like that from new or had an argument with a big pot hole or kurb  

How many miles in on the vehicle?


Richard...


----------



## teemyob

*edge*



richardjames said:


> Which is the outside edge?


outside edge to left inside is worn


----------



## teemyob

*Miles*



RichardnGill said:


> Looking at the pic that looks like Tow Out? I would guess the OSF is far worse then the NSF?
> 
> Similar problem though.
> 
> It could have been set up like that from new or had an argument with a big pot hole or kurb
> 
> How many miles in on the vehicle?
> 
> Richard...


21,000


----------



## teemyob

*Tracking*

Well,

I had the tracking checked and adjusted and since done around 1200 miles.

Result = Tyres have worn further!

Any comments?

TM


----------



## Mick757

A favourite for knocking the tracking out is a bent track-rod arm (the clues in its name) - or worn ball joints/bushes if theres a lot of miles on the clock. 'Kerbing' is a great way to bend your track-rod arm.


----------



## erneboy

Trev, get a dealer to check all the geometry, not just tracking, something may be bent or worn, Alan.


----------



## fdhadi

Looks just like mine teemyob. Think this is wearing on the inside. While away last week i noticed ours was out and had the tracking adjusted at a garage in Ely while the wife and kids went sightseeing. The garage checked the ball joints and rack and said they were fine. Hopefully the tyres will survive for a few more miles.


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Those dreaded square speed bumps, i am not a fitter,but on an old range rover,a new steering damper stopped a lot of wear,don't know if your vehicle has one,any fitters out there?.
Ted


----------



## Spooky_b329

Don't bother with plain tracking, all that does it align the front wheels with each other.

You should try 4 wheel alignment - find a local centre here: http://alignmycar.co.uk/ . They align all wheels to the centre line of the car so it is a much more thorough job, and will show up any problems with the chassis alignment and suspension.

Phone around as prices vary between centres, the place I used did a free check and charged £30 per adjustment. They adjusted my rear tracking (not possible on all vehicles) and that (apparently) knocked out the front slightly so ended up paying £60. Happy with that though as the car handled like the rear was on castors, and it wore the inside edges off the rear tyres in just 6000 miles. As soon as I drove it out of the centre it felt like a different car.

But...after another 6000 miles later it did start to feel a little unsettled again, nothing like as bad and it hadn't had any knocks.

Before and After results:


----------

